# Lame Cow



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Got a cow that's been a little hobbled for a few days and finally caught her in the right place to get her in the chute . She has a growth between her toes on the left front . Its meaty and raw looking . Poked it and it wasn't puss filled , meaty . Wasn't on the hoof , bottom of her leg but into the space between her toes . Small marble size . I sliced it , really didn't bleed much either , sprayed some spray on it and see , not expecting any change tho . Is it some sort of fungus foot rot or am I getting the copper sulfate out ? they've been on pasture all winter and so far shes the only one . Thoughts ??????


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Most likely it was a corn, although they usually bleed profusely if cut. The rule in the hoof trimming world is to leave corns strictly alone--they bleed like crazy if cut and eventually go away on their own. Its thought that a poorly shaped claws makes corns come on, so a cow with a corn probably needs a functional trim.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a candidate for Koppertox.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If she continues to give you issues sounds like time to change her name to hamburger.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

siscofarms said:


> Got a cow that's been a little hobbled for a few days and finally caught her in the right place to get her in the chute . She has a growth between her toes on the left front . Its meaty and raw looking . Poked it and it wasn't puss filled , meaty . Wasn't on the hoof , bottom of her leg but into the space between her toes . Small marble size . I sliced it , really didn't bleed much either , sprayed some spray on it and see , not expecting any change tho . Is it some sort of fungus foot rot or am I getting the copper sulfate out ? they've been on pasture all winter and so far shes the only one . Thoughts ??????


 that would be (interdigital furunculosis) you can google it to find treatments . We have aged dairy cows get that and we run them in milking parlor . Clean foot out with washdown hose and pack area between toes with drawing salve (Ichthammol) and that often works . You should have caught it a bit sooner but I would still try drawing salv


----------

